# Osage Bow



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I recieved a very special package of which I am most proud. I got it right before I headed Turkey hunting and it was raining and couldn't take the pictures it deserved. Today is over cast and cloudy as well but I want to show it off. Most of you have probably seen it in the making by SGB but he never mentioned for whom he was making it for. This is very special to me and I will cherish it and hunt with it once I get some shooting in with it. I have said before and will say again I ain'ts no photographer for sure and these pics don't come no where's close to the beauty of this bow.

Enjoy my friends









































Sneaky Ground Buzzard a very special Thank You

You skills and time show through this Bow

Rodney


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

wow that's a good looking bow


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is one special gift. Nice work sneaky!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos Rodney, beautiful bow. Very impressive SGB.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

very nice, congrats on your new bow...happy hunting!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome for sure.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is a classy piece right there! Nice work SGB!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

WOW! That's sharp!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice Rodney, that must be the sneaky part of his handle....lol.....beautiful work SGB!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A one-of-a-kind treasure that rightly demonstrates this phrase: What goes around, comes around. And, in this case Sneaky completes the circle in a most *positive* way that we can only hope rubs off on the rest of us.

Never saw Rodney tooting his own horn when he had given his calls away as prizes for this contest or that contest. But, behind the scenes, he's been there. An unselfish gesture by SGB for a gentleman outdoorsman. Obviously, we have two Predator Talk members who understand the predictable nature of giving.

Hats off, men! You are both an inspiration to all of us.

How cool would it be to call in an animal with a handmade call and take it with that handmade bow?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOVE the Bow Awesome!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

glenway said:


> A one-of-a-kind treasure that rightly demonstrates this phrase: What goes around, comes around. And, in this case Sneaky completes the circle in a most *positive* way that we can only hope rubs off on the rest of us.
> 
> Never saw Rodney tooting his own horn when he had given his calls away as prizes for this contest or that contest. But, behind the scenes, he's been there. An unselfish gesture by SGB for a gentleman outdoorsman. Obviously, we have two Predator Talk members who understand the predictable nature of giving.
> 
> ...


You are correct Glen. Although I have never had the pleasure of dealing with SGB, I have with Rodney. Some of you may remember that a couple of years ago, Rodney built, sold, and donated proceeds from several calls to benefit the Joseph Thomas Foundation. For those of you who don't know, we started the JTF when my 6 year old grandson passed away in 2007 to raise money to help families of medically fragile children. I had posted some info on our foundation and Rodney approached me about helping out. We are forever grateful for Rodney and all that participated in the sales. Thanks is never enough for people who are willing to unselfishly help other people but once again, thanks to Rodney, Don, Rick, Dave and all who had a hand in it. To find out more about the foundation these guys helped please visit http://www.josephthomasfoundation.org/


----------

